# Players Sought: Atlanta, GA



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 20, 2003)

One, possibly two, openings for players in an ongoing campaign in the Atlanta, GA area.  Come play with EN Worlders: Olgar Shiverstone, diaglo, biorph, JoeBlank, and (until recently) Angelsboi!

About the campaign:

_Setting_: Set in Mistledale in the Forgotten Realms, though a modified version of that setting (lower magic, none of the traditional Realms NPCs, different timeline).

_Rules set:_ Core D&D 3.5 Rules, with selected FR additions, plus specific campaign-approved mechanics.

_Party Level:_ Currently 6th-7th (new characters start at 6th)

_Style:_ A mix of roleplay, combat, dungeon/urban/wilderness adventuring.  Take a look at the Story Hour for an idea of the characters, setting, and adventures.

_House Rules:_ The attached *.zip file contains a campaign introduction, background on the local campaign area, and copy of the house rules.

About the game

_Location:_ Two play locations: primary is vicinity exit 6 off GA 400, secondary is in the Decatur/Druid Hills area.

_Game Times:_ Every-other Sunday, 1230-1830

_Next Games:_ Off-cycle game 24 Aug in Decatur; next regular game 31 Aug at primary location.

_Contact info_ Post here, or email gtg366j@mail.gatech.edu


----------



## diaglo (Aug 22, 2003)

OOOooo OOooooo pick me. pick me.... 


oh, you did already.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Aug 22, 2003)

(Checks thread) 

(reads contents of .zip file)

*weeps openly*

Please tell me you have another opening? 

(runs to email post-haste)


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 22, 2003)

Yes we do.  diaglo's just being cute ... he's the one that writes the story hour.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 27, 2003)

howandwhy99 and whatfor and becauseisaidso

great meeting you. hope you have fun this weekend.


----------

